# electrical... a little showing off



## captdan (May 4, 2012)

As some of you know, I am currently attending a vo tech for marine mechanics. Electrical was not my strong suit going into the class, but now I can say I am comfortable with anything and everything electrical (at least DC wise). 

I wanted to show a before and after pics of a boat I completed....I was a little perturbed seeing that this boat was actually ran like this.... could have caused a fire in less than a count of 1 had the free floating positives touched a ground.....

Here goes. this is what i started with:




















after making a custom aluminum panel to incorporate an additional guage and a few more switches/breakers, the end result:


----------



## fish devil (May 4, 2012)

:twisted: WOW, what a difference. Nice work. Should be way easier to troubleshoot if a problem ever occurs.


----------



## Johny25 (May 4, 2012)

Nice job =D>


----------



## Gramps50 (May 4, 2012)

Same boat  

As you know you started with a real mess, The completed job looks real professional, great job.


----------



## Dragonman (May 4, 2012)

That looked rough, nice way to simplify and organize. I would say you are getting you moneys worth at school. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Bob Landry (May 5, 2012)

Very nice work. Having been in the marine business for 15 years, I've run into a lot of atrocities like that. It's usually a result of an owner adding or replacing equipment with no qualifications to do the job. You'll run into a lot of interesting situations such as hanging wire ends, wire sized incorrectly for the application, and some of the most interesting being different colors of wire, spliced together because that's what Gilliedgan had in his junk box. makes it fun tacing down a problem. Too bad most people don't know what tie-wraps are. They're cheap and they really make the job loook finished.
I picked up a G3 CC a few months ago that had alligator clips on the bilge and bait pump because the boat had sat outside and all of the electrical had corroded and stopped working. It was a salt water boat so that added to the problems. The solution was to rewire the entire boat.


----------



## captdan (May 6, 2012)

thank you guys for the kind words. I was in shock when I saw the positive wires hanging . the owner had removed some breakers to add more switches for the courtesy lights be installed. thank you use household single core copper wire... definitely not the best thing for a marine application. I am glad we got to do the job before the boat burn to the water line. overall I was pleased with the job, and the owner was too...


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 6, 2012)

Dude - that is soem nice work


I love how people do not even bother to use heat shrink fittings - crimp and let 'er fly, what could go wrong?!


----------



## lovedr79 (May 6, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## RivRunR (May 7, 2012)

Wow! Bet that was fun to untangle!
Very nice work there.


----------



## bgeddes (May 7, 2012)

Nice work. You gave the owner a drawing right?


----------



## BOB350RX (May 8, 2012)

NOTHING LIKE A NICE A TIGHT ELEC COMPARTMENT, VERY NICE WORK, I HATE SLOPPY WORK JUST DOSENT CUT IT FOR ME


----------



## captdan (May 12, 2012)

i am amazed at how many people try to rig their own things but dont realize the danger they are putting their ppassangers and themselves in. this os def not the first nor last cluster or birdsnest ill run imto... problem is in real world labor prices, the average guy wouldnt want to shell out the money. just in wires, butt connectors and female disconnects, he had over 200 bucks. add that to the time and it would have been a very expensive job. lucky for him we dont make any profit at the school.... he just paid for parts. he was nice enough to give us some money for pizza


----------



## Dman23 (May 14, 2012)

Holy nice work. That is a heck of a lot of wires. Im glad my electrical system is Much more simple! But if it was like that, id want it how you did it!


----------

